# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Ενεργοποιήση 100Mbps σε 10 μέρες;

## The One

Μου έκαναν μια προσφορά από Vodafone για 100Mbps και μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή θα ενεργοποιηθεί μέσα σε 10 μέρες. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να μείνω χωρις ιντερνετ λόγω remote εργασίας. Έχει κανεις παρόμοια εμπειρία;

Edit: Μπορεί κάποιος Admin να το μεταφέρει στο Subforum "Vodafone VDSL";

----------


## Kostinos

> Μου έκαναν μια προσφορά από Vodafone για 100Mbps και μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή θα ενεργοποιηθεί μέσα σε 10 μέρες. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να μείνω χωρις ιντερνετ λόγω remote εργασίας. Έχει κανεις παρόμοια εμπειρία;
> 
> Edit: Μπορεί κάποιος Admin να το μεταφέρει στο Subforum "Vodafone VDSL";


Γιατί δεν τούς  ροτάς για δωρεάν 4g τις μέρες εκείνες (από ότι ξέρω δίνουν αν υπάρξει διακοπή υπηρεσίας)
Καθός μπορεί να σου τύχει η παρακάτω βλάβη 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...γραμμης
Άν δουλέυεις Από το pc θές ένα ρούτερ που να πέρνει sim... 
Αυτό τον καιρό δίνουν 15gb free για 1 μήνα (αρκεί να βάλεις κάρτα 10 euro  και να ανανεώσεις χρόνο ομιλίας)   OTE/WIND για 1 μήνα έκαστος άν δεν σε καλύψει η vodafone ός πρός το 4g κομμάτι...
Κάνεις δέν μπορεί να σου εγγυηθεί ότι δέν θα μπορούσε να διακοπή η σύνδεση καθώς μιλάμε για τεχνολογία όπου δέν είναι αθάνατη....
Εδώ μπόρείς να δείς για τν διεύθυνση σου αν καλύπτεσε με ftth 100%  οπτική ίνα... 
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## CaptainNickGR

Τώρα τι γραμμή έχεις;

----------


## The One

Δυστυχώς η περιοχή μου δεν καλύπτεται από το SFBB. Αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα θα καταφύγω σε δεδομένα. Τώρα είμαι σε μια 24αρα της Forthnet και αναρωτιόμουν εαν υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί τόσο γρήγορα. Σε μετάβαση απο Cyta σε ΟΤΕ (ADSL σε VDSL) έκανε πάνω απο 1 μήνα και μου φαίνεται περίεργο.

----------


## Kostinos

Γιατί δεν ροτάς & nova για προσφορά στείλτους & τίν προσφορά που σου έκανε η voda ίσως σου κάνουνε καλύτερη προσφορά...

----------


## The One

> Γιατί δεν ροτάς & nova για προσφορά στείλτους & τίν προσφορά που σου έκανε η voda ίσως σου κάνουνε καλύτερη προσφορά...


Αν σου πω ότι 3 μέρες προσπαθούσα να τους πω ότι θέλω να αναβαθμίσω την σύνδεση και δεν μπορούσα να βρω αντιπρόσωπο στο τηλέφωνο ή το chat...

----------


## Kostinos

Πήγεναι στο παρακάτω url πάτα "μάθε περισσότερα" &βάλε τα στοιχεία σου 
http://www.nova.gr/gr/upiresies-gia-.../internet-100/
Είτε μπορείς να γράψεις εδώ στο nova vdsl support για το θέμα σου...
&Με cosmote τα ίδια πέρνεις τήλ σήμερα το απόγευμα &πέφτει η γραμμή από μεγάλο φόρτο  & στο app οριακά άντεχε το chat τους (κόλλαγε)...
Δυστυχώς μόνο υπομονή λόγο covid...
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/1151723-Cosmote-στο-περίμενε!!!

----------


## The One

Τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκα σε 11 μέρες. Max Attainable 99.8Mbps, συγχρονίζει στα 90. Σε Speedtest επιασε τα 40 Down, 5.7 Up. Παίζει κανένας κόφτης αυτό τον καιρό λόγω φόρτου δικτύων;

Update: Τελικά τα 40 στο Speedtest ήταν λόγω Wi-Fi. Με ethernet πιάνει 90.

----------

